# Just a corny video by yours truly



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

My first "real" snowboard video, which is a tribute to a very mellow run in Trysil, Norway. Expect no mindboggling edit. ^^


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

where are all the other snowboarders & skiers ???


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

slyder said:


> where are all the other snowboarders & skiers ???


Exactly!  We had the hill more or less to ourselves. Late cold afternoon, tough guys at the black runs, families already heading home for dinner. Perfect.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

You guys had a whole a mellow green to yourself, and none of you thought to do some butters, or blast some side hits? Weird. :dunno:


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Anticrobotic said:


> Exactly!  We had the hill more or less to ourselves. Late cold afternoon, tough guys at the black runs, families already heading home for dinner. Perfect.


I'd say !!! This is why I love early/late season at our hill. Much the same, especially early in the season. More hot lapping than I can keep track of.


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

NWBoarder said:


> You guys had a whole a mellow green to yourself, and none of you thought to do some butters, or blast some side hits? Weird. :dunno:


Dude, can't you tell our level just by looking?


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

That is very reminiscent of my local slope on weekdays in January, i am quite often the only person there until 11am... They open at 9am...!!!

Last year i had a friend over from the UK on a week we where being dumped on, and at noon we where still the only ones there... Was the most epic week i have had, still tracking grooms runs at 3pm with no one around...!!!

@Anticrobotic. On a different note, what trips have you planned for this year? I am up for a couple of days (one night) somewhere if you are around in Norway...


----------



## aiidoneus (Apr 7, 2011)

neato spageto


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Anticrobotic said:


> Dude, can't you tell our level just by looking?


Nope. And it doesn't matter the level of rider you are. It looks like you guys can competently make it down that particular slope, so now it's time to have some fun on it. Who cares if you fall? There was no one around anyway. Progression only comes if you try. Even sloppy butters, and baby ollies are more fun to watch (and definitely make riding more fun) than just cruising a super mellow groomer. I'm really not trying to criticize, I promise. I'm just a bit baffled, that's all. :blink:


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

NWBoarder said:


> Nope. And it doesn't matter the level of rider you are. It looks like you guys can competently make it down that particular slope, so now it's time to have some fun on it. Who cares if you fall? There was no one around anyway. Progression only comes if you try. Even sloppy butters, and baby ollies are more fun to watch (and definitely make riding more fun) than just cruising a super mellow groomer. I'm really not trying to criticize, I promise. I'm just a bit baffled, that's all. :blink:


easier said than done, getting out of ones comfort zone is tough. 
I'm more afraid to butter than the park rails, weird I know

There were some nice side hits to just straight air off of, but if they aren't comfortable you can't force it even if no one is around. I'd love to track a run like that. I saw lots of stuff my old newbie ass could hit. 

Anticrobotic as long as your enjoying is all that matters. I'd still take a run with ya. I will ride with any skill level some can't keep up with me others I can't keep up with. Riding with pals is awesome anyway you slice it !!


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

slyder said:


> easier said than done, getting out of ones comfort zone is tough.
> I'm more afraid to butter than the park rails, weird I know
> 
> There were some nice side hits to just straight air off of, but if they aren't comfortable you can't force it even if no one is around. I'd love to track a run like that. I saw lots of stuff my old newbie ass could hit.
> ...


Slyder, I'll ride with anyone who is willing to put a board under their feet, and slide it on snow. I don't care how "good" or "bad" they think they are. And maybe that's what they need, someone who is a little more advanced than them to push their boundaries. They looked like they were having fun, which is the whole point of strapping in, so that's a good start. I'm just trying to point out the potential of how much MORE fun they are leaving behind.


----------



## aiidoneus (Apr 7, 2011)

slyder said:


> easier said than done, getting out of ones comfort zone is tough.
> I'm more afraid to butter than the park rails, weird I know
> 
> There were some nice side hits to just straight air off of, but if they aren't comfortable you can't force it even if no one is around. I'd love to track a run like that. I saw lots of stuff my old newbie ass could hit.
> ...


To extend on this. You can be part of snowboarding and NOT care about progression. I used to skateboard a lot, I progressed to a certain point but chose to spend more of my summer time on my bikes. Now I take my skateboarding ability and applied it to longboarding. I don't care to progress any more. I like cruising and ollie up curbs or over stuff .. and I am happy with that.

Not trying to start giant debate .. but people can do what they want with snowboarding. I want to progress every season, but who cares if someone else doesn't want to.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

*I only watch dubstep triple corks*

no 670 hard ways?

fuck off!


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

NWBoarder said:


> Slyder, I'll ride with anyone who is willing to put a board under their feet, and slide it on snow. I don't care how "good" or "bad" they think they are. And maybe that's what they need, someone who is a little more advanced than them to push their boundaries. They looked like they were having fun, which is the whole point of strapping in, so that's a good start. I'm just trying to point out the potential of how much MORE fun they are leaving behind.


I get your point and totally agree. For me I love riding with better riders. I'm a very visually learner and following them helps me get better. Zomelmite is my park buddy and has really helped me push and encourage me to try new stuff. He is a better rider than me so it's great following him over features. Still not to where I want to be but I'm getting there. 

aiidoneus your also right not everyone wants to get to a level of other riders. Some are just having a blast going on the green's with their buddies. Nothing wrong with that at all 2:


----------



## Simon Birch (Mar 11, 2014)

Nice video, makes me wish winter would hurry up and get here.


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

I like where this thread is going. You guys must be starved... Just like me. 



Kevin137 said:


> @Anticrobotic. On a different note, what trips have you planned for this year? I am up for a couple of days (one night) somewhere if you are around in Norway...


Thanks for the offer, I'll take you up on it if I'm heading that way. I'm also open for concrete suggestions.  But right now my plans are all about JAPAN BABY!  Booked flights 29 Jan - 19th Feb. 5 days in Nozawa, and 5 days in Myoko where I'm planning to meet up with ETM, and _anyone else who's willing_.



NWBoarder said:


> Nope. And it doesn't matter the level of rider you are. It looks like you guys can competently make it down that particular slope, so now it's time to have some fun on it. Who cares if you fall? There was no one around anyway. Progression only comes if you try. Even sloppy butters, and baby ollies are more fun to watch (and definitely make riding more fun) than just cruising a super mellow groomer. I'm really not trying to criticize, I promise. I'm just a bit baffled, that's all.


No offense taken.  Actually I can do presses and (barely) tail butters - on my Blunt. Here I was riding my BSOD and the tail is just too stiff for me to do butters on. Yet. I'll get there. And I prefer practicing butters on wide runs, I feel Route 66 is a bit too narrow and winding for that.

But really this clip is more about showing that nice run than showing us on it.



slyder said:


> There were some nice side hits to just straight air off of, but if they aren't comfortable you can't force it even if no one is around. I'd love to track a run like that. I saw lots of stuff my old newbie ass could hit.


Last year I was on and off all the time on this run, but when we were recording this it hadn't snowed for two weeks and everything off-piste was death chunder. That's why there was so little off-piste footage, because I kept landing on my ass and it just wasn't fun.



NWBoarder said:


> Slyder, I'll ride with anyone who is willing to put a board under their feet, and slide it on snow. I don't care how "good" or "bad" they think they are. And maybe that's what they need, someone who is a little more advanced than them to push their boundaries. They looked like they were having fun, which is the whole point of strapping in, so that's a good start. I'm just trying to point out the potential of how much MORE fun they are leaving behind.


Oh I'm pushing my boundaries all right, every time I go into the park, off-piste, or down a black run. 



aiidoneus said:


> You can be part of snowboarding and NOT care about progression. [---] I want to progress every season, but who cares if someone else doesn't want to.


That's my girlfriend for ya. She's the goofy rider in the clip. Strong intermediate rider, has 150+ days under her boots but she simply isn't motivated enough to push herself. Maybe she will be once I pass her. Or maybe I just shouldn't care, as suggested.



Simon Birch said:


> Nice video, makes me wish winter would hurry up and get here.


Thank you. As we all are. Where I live winter won't come until December. At best. 

And I'll ride with anyone on this forum who's willing to meet up. Even you *'klinger*, as long as I don't have to listen to your music. :moon: To bad I live in Europe and most of you live in North America...


----------



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)

slyder said:


> where are all the other snowboarders & skiers ???


They forgot to wax their boards/skis and can't ride this slope


----------

